# Myers hub



## Tamas (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi
Do I need a Myers hub if enter to a nema-3R enclosure from side
With 1" EMT with water proof male connector

Where in Code talks about this??

Thank you


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

IMO: Myers Hub is for threaded connections (GRC). Your Emt doesn't have that. Use a compression connector.


----------



## Tamas (Apr 26, 2014)

dronai said:


> IMO: Myers Hub is for threaded connections (GRC). Your Emt doesn't have that. Use a compression connector.


I did
My question is 
do I need Myers hubs
For side entry
Read my original question please


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

In the side, above the buss I assume?

Sealing locknuts are cheap and easy. Some of the new rain tight connectors come with a rubber gasket so I assume they are listed for this purpose. Sometimes I steal them from rain tight connectors.

I don't know where it is in the code but it probably doesn't mention Meyers hubs. Probably just something "sealed"




Side note: I read that _technically_, Meyers hubs are only listed for threaded rigid/IMC.

That's why I always ignore listing issues. 


And, .....don't be a ****


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Tamas said:


> I did
> My question is
> do I need Myers hubs
> For side entry
> Read my original question please


No you don't however if you install the conduit above the busbar then it must be a myers hub or something watertite such as a sealing locknut. Notice the neoprene on the bottom of the locknut


----------



## Tamas (Apr 26, 2014)

220/221 said:


> In the side, above the buss I assume?
> 
> Sealing locknuts are cheap and easy. Some of the new rain tight connectors come with a rubber gasket so I assume they are listed for this purpose. Sometimes I steal them from rain tight connectors.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 
Can send me some pictures of it
Whenever you have time and in mud


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

From the UL book --- 



> Sealing (Liquid-tight) Locknuts — Sealing locknuts are intended for use
> with threaded rigid metal conduit and intermediate metal conduit with one
> sealing locknut in the outside or the inside and either an ordinary locknut
> or sealing locknut on the inside of the enclosure for wet locations or liquidtight
> ...


Picture of the locknut is above


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> From the UL book ---
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of the locknut is above


That's it. They can be stubborn to thread on but you just use your utility knife and run around the inside and take a tiny bit off.

And, next time, all you have to do is *highlight "sealing locknut", right click and click "search Google for sealing locknut". 

*Method will vary depending on OS

Computers are getting really smart.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

As long as the conduit entry is below the live parts, no special sealing is required. Remember 3R enclosures have drain holes.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Use a sealing ring/washer instead of the sealing lock nut. JMHO. Some of the sealing locknuts want to separate if you're not careful.


----------



## Tamas (Apr 26, 2014)

*About meyers hub again*



don_resqcapt19 said:


> As long as the conduit entry is below the live parts, no special sealing is required. Remember 3R enclosures have drain holes.


that outdoor enclosure incloses splices all over only
*no bus bars, breakers....*


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Where's the code on if you come into the bottom third you don't have to use a rated fitting? Anybody?


----------



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

wendon said:


> Use a sealing ring/washer instead of the sealing lock nut. JMHO. Some of the sealing locknuts want to separate if you're not careful.


 They work better if you thread it onto a fitting first to break it in before installing, then remove nut, install fitting, apply spit to sealing part and thread back on.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Tamas said:


> that outdoor enclosure incloses splices all over only
> *no bus bars, breakers....*


splices are included in the same section of the code that deals with the bus bars and breakers.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

wendon said:


> Use a *sealing ring/washer *instead of the sealing lock nut. JMHO. Some of the sealing locknuts want to separate if you're not careful.


Haven't found them available in a while & was wondering if they still exist on the market....?:001_huh:~CS~


----------

